# snow plow attachment



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi All> I have a JD 2020 with a 7ft bucket on my fel..I alao have a 7 foot snow plow off a 1/2 ton truck...a myers.....Im looking for suggestions as to how to attach the plow to my bucket,at approx 25 deg angle..Something that I can connect/disconnect easily.
Ive looked online for plans etc,but no luck
I dont want to remove the bucket if possible.
cheers


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have the A-frame also, or just the blade? Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

If you only have the blade, you could try something like this for a quick hook-up. Bye


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bulldog has the right idea.The only thing I would add is that if you go this way(solid Mounted)I would add a rubber cutting blade to protect the loader frame /tractor from a sudden impact.I use a semi truck tire tread that I cut the side walls off of.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

This what I did..all angles..one pin to install.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice job.I like how it floats.This will make it so much easyer to use.


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

Great,thanks for the pics...
As it stands now,I have the whole set up for a truck...all except the frame adapter plates,,..but by looking at these pics,it gives me a fresh look at how to do it,.. the blade has a trip edge,and I will prob put shoes on it.. my fel has a 'float" capability...
I will see if I can get a pic of the plow gear,and my bucket tomorrow...plow is in rough shape,but OK for what Im going to use it for...personal plowing....I also got a new blade with it,,,rolled steel, 8 ft...for a future project..
Again thanks folks for your input,much appreciated.


----------

